# Merlin RTA by Augvape



## OhmzRaw (19/5/16)

The Merlin RTA by Augvape utilizes a single sided 2 Post Velocity Style Deck and is designed for single or stacked dual coil configurations. A 3.5mm airflow hole resides directly underneath the coil for maximum flavor output and can be reduced to a 2.4mm airflow hole by utilizing the included Stainless Steel insert. In addition, a 3mm juice flow hole is located on both sides of the deck for efficient wicking and is adjustable to prevent oversaturation.

Features:

23mm Diameter
47mm Height (Without Drip Tip)
Top Fill Design
4ml Tank Capacity
Single or Stacked Dual Coil Compatibility
Single Sided Velocity Style Deck
PEEK Insulator
1.8mm Post Holes
3.5mm Internal Airflow Hole
Stainless Steel 2.4mm Airflow Hole Insert
Adjustable Juice Flow Control
3mm Juice Flow Holes
Bottom Adjustable Dual Airflow Slots
Conical Delrin Widebore Drip Tip
510 Drip Tip Compatible

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (19/5/16)

Griffin type of advertising haha. Dirty!


----------



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

Interesting single sided post layout!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (19/5/16)

Why is this "single sided post" a thing? Whats the benefit? Seems to me like it will perform exactly like a single coil, but with double the heat. 

Marketing gimmick?


----------



## Soprono (19/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Why is this "single sided post" a thing? Whats the benefit? Seems to me like it will perform exactly like a single coil, but with double the heat.
> 
> Marketing gimmick?



Agreed airflow isn't going to but that coil so well either. I do however thing it's good in the fact that they providing a chance for people looking people who enjoy a warmer Vape. It's not a ton of extra materials to do that and at the same time provides for those who just want a simple single coil setup. 

Better than releasing another deck in 2 months time as a add on or a V2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Why is this "single sided post" a thing? Whats the benefit? Seems to me like it will perform exactly like a single coil, but with double the heat.
> 
> Marketing gimmick?



This thing has a pretty big deck with the posts out of the way, a notch coil is quite big and afaik has an ID of 5mm so it's going to allow for big builds. If you're doing smaller builds like 2.5 or 3mm then there will be lots of room for airflow. 

This tank appeals to me more so than the Griffin/Gemini/Crius types and I like that I can use my own drip tips.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (21/5/16)

This tank is excellent. I would rather choose this over the serpent mini just because of the build deck.


----------



## Pixstar (21/5/16)

daniel craig said:


> This tank is excellent. I would rather choose this over the serpent mini just because of the build deck.


They're two completely different tanks. The Serpent is purely a single coil, low volume, flavour tank.


----------



## daniel craig (21/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> They're two completely different tanks. The Serpent is purely a single coil, low volume, flavour tank.


I personally wouldn't really use the dual coil feauture in the merlin. I just prefer the velocity deck. Both tanks are easy to build but with the merlin I just prefer the build deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/5/16)

daniel craig said:


> I personally wouldn't really use the dual coil feauture in the merlin. I just prefer the velocity deck. Both tanks are easy to build but with the merlin I just prefer the build deck.


Granted, the Merlin will be easier to trap thinner wire.


----------



## CosmicGopher (21/5/16)

Well, ain't this one a kick in the head! Actually looks pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Naeem (21/5/16)

This looks very interesting ....


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (21/5/16)

This for sure looks like it's worth a try.


----------



## CosmicGopher (22/5/16)

Wondering if the second, higher coil would wick as well, being as its higher. Maybe so, since its wick is lying next to the lower wick. Hmmm, could be worth a go.


----------



## RichJB (30/5/16)

Daniel DJLsb rates this his favourite single coil RTA.


----------

